# [solved] Qt Update - Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries

## Josef.95

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe auf einem Testsystem letzte Nacht ein Update der Qt libs von 4.7.2  auf  4.7.3 vorgenommen, und damit das komplette kde-4.6.3 (und noch einiges mehr) außer Gefecht gesetzt...  :Confused: 

Beim startx von KDE-4 erhalte ich nun 

```
Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40703) with this library (version 0x40702)
```

 und recht hat er, es wird scheinbar immer noch Qt-4.7.2 erwartet?!

Das sagt auch 

```
$ kde4-config -v

Qt: 4.7.2

KDE: 4.6.3 (4.6.3)

kde4-config: 1.0
```

Es sind aber ausschließlich nur die Qt-4.7.3  Module installiert..

```
eix -Ic x11-libs/qt-

[I] x11-libs/qt-core (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

[I] x11-libs/qt-dbus (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-declarative (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The Declarative module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-gui (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The GUI module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-multimedia (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The Qt multimedia module

[I] x11-libs/qt-opengl (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The OpenGL module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-qt3support (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The Qt3 support module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-script (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The ECMAScript module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-sql (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The SQL module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-svg (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The SVG module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-test (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The testing framework module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-webkit (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The Webkit module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns (4.7.3(4)@05/11/2011): The patternist module for the Qt toolkit

Found 13 matches.
```

Ich habe nun schon mal kde-env und die kdelibs neu übersetzt, doch das brachte nichts.

Kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Das System (~x86) ist ansonsten auf einem aktuellen gesunden Stand.

dankeLast edited by Josef.95 on Wed May 11, 2011 9:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal schauen, was so alles in /usr/lib/qt4 liegt? Irgendwo muss noch eine qt4-lib (oder mehrere) von 4.7.2 rumliegen. Entweder hat portage nicht sauber aufgeräumt, oder ein anderes Programm hat (illegalerweise?) selber Qt4-libs installiert... Oder du hast selber mutwillig irgendein Qt installiert und via LD_LIBRARY_PATH exportiert  :Very Happy: 

Kannst du vllt. mal fluxbox (oder nen anderen WM) starten und in einem xterm z.B. kwrite starten (oder ein anderes Qt-Programm, qtconfig, etc.). Wenn das nicht will, schaust du mit ldd, was der so alles an Libs anzieht, vllt. kommst du dann drauf.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Franz, danke für den Tipp

Ich bin hier nun auch schon einige Stunden am suchen, doch ich finde den Übeltäter einfach nicht...

Aktuell bin ich auf dem System mit LXDE (eingeschränkt) unterwegs und kann dieses auch soweit nutzen. aber zb auch firefox lässt sich nicht mehr starten (mit Opera geht es noch)

Den Fehler bekomme ich mit jeder App die Qt benötigt, zb 

```
$ qtconfig 

Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40703) with this library (version 0x40702)

Abgebrochen
```

Ich habe auf diesem System zwar in den letzten Jahren schon einiges durch (auch mehrere Qt Aktualisierungen), doch sowas ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen. Es wurden bisher immer nur Pakete sauber via Ebuild installiert, manuell wurde (soweit ich mich erinnere) nichts ins Systen geschossen!

Auch unter /usr/lib/qt4/ schaut soweit ich das sehe alles korrekt aus - siehe ls -l /usr/lib/qt4/

Ein 

```
$ ldd /usr/bin/qtconfig
```

 schaut so aus --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386883/ (fällt da evtl. jemanden was ungewöhnliches auf?)

env sagt 

```
# env | grep QT

QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/plugins
```

 (ist als User das selbe)

Hier noch die emerge --info (falls sie hilft)

/edit

Ich habe nun alle installierten Qt libs mal deinstalliert 

```
emerge -avC $(qlist -IC x11-libs/qt)
```

 und werde sie dann nach einem frischen --sync noch mal neu bauen.

(denn normal ist das ja so nicht... :Wink: 

/edt2 Nein, auch ein deinstallieren und neu installieren aller Qt libs bringt keine Änderung...

Uff.., ich werde nun noch ein wenig weiter suchen.

----------

## Josef.95

So, nach vielen Stunden mühevoller Suche hab ich es geschafft..  :Smile: 

Ich bin mir zu 99,9 % sicher das ccache Mist gebaut hat. Nach der (zweiten) Deinstallation aller x11-libs/qt Module und anschließenden neu bauen ohne ccache passt es wieder 

```
$ kde4-config -v

Qt: 4.7.3

KDE: 4.6.3 (4.6.3)

kde4-config: 1.0
```

Uff.., das ist das erste mal das ccache3 bei mir einen Fehler verursacht hat...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung, seit gestern Nachmittag hänge ich an dem selben Problem.

CCACHE habe ich gerade geleert, dann kann das world update ja starten.  :Smile: 

----------

